# Make oldconfig...sorta thing.

## dE_logics

I copied my old kernel configuration to 2.6.31 and after massive tweaking (which resulted reduction of it's size to around 48 kb) I compiled it.

Now I did not do make oldconfig...as a result the new kernel features which would normally appear are not appearing.

Doing make oldconfig with my old kernel configuration in place restored the .config file to default....so that's not working.

Upgrading from 2.6.30-r4 --> 2.6.31-r6

How do I use my old configuration without having to revamp my kernel configuration?Last edited by dE_logics on Sat Nov 28, 2009 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sade

[edit]Oops sorry posted in the wrong topic,[/edit]

By the way, is there a question in this topic?

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, I've added a '?'.

----------

## Sade

I would solve this by doing a diff on the two .config files, and then manually check for important modules that you are missing in the new config, and add them. There probably is a more sophisticated way to do this.

----------

## dE_logics

 :Laughing:  I don't have 2 config files...I have just 1.

How to generate the second by sorting out the difference?

----------

## Sade

your old config will probably still be in the /usr/src/old-kernel-folder

----------

## dE_logics

Yes, it is the same configuration file...

Where is the second one?...I only have this one that you told me.

----------

## Sade

well the other one should be in your /usr/src/linux folder, this is where you used make on your new kernel, if not, you can also try your /boot folder if you've used make install then a copy of your .config will end up there.

you can even search using:

```
cd /usr/src

find * -iname .config
```

----------

## dE_logics

No, I have nothing there...ok, I can extract that .config file from the kernel image, but that way I have to reconfigure the whole kernel.......and I'm not gonna do that.

----------

## Sade

Are you sure that you don't have multiple .config files in your /usr/src dir?

this is what i get if i search for them:

```
atom j # cd /usr/src/

atom src # find * -iname .config

linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5/.config

linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8/.config

linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/.config

```

Do you have several directories in /usr/src? I think i'm missing something here.

----------

## dE_logics

 *Sade wrote:*   

> Are you sure that you don't have multiple .config files in your /usr/src dir?
> 
> this is what i get if i search for them:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I removed them, it did not help.

A very important section from filesystem is missing in menuconfig, the cache options which I can really use. On going to the catch section...it's just empty!

----------

## dE_logics

Peeping into the faulty .config, I've seen that the cache section is - 

```

#

#cache

#
```

That's it...there are absolutely no other arguments in cache section.

So I generated a default .config and pasted it to the cache section of the faulty .config, it just had an extra line after - 

```

#

#cache

#
```

That too hashed out...but it did not help...the cache options are still missing.

----------

## dtjohnst

I don't know if you should have removed the old ones...the point was to use them to make an oldconfig.

Can you give us the output of 

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

I'm wondering if maybe a symlink didn't update or something.

Cache should be under File systems -> Caches, and should have one entry "< > General filesystem local caching manager" if it's not enabled. If it's not there at all...then I suspect something happened with your kernel install.

Do you have a line after your "faulty" cache section? I only have 1 item in mine:

```
#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set
```

----------

## dE_logics

There is absolutely no bug in this.

The options which are missing are dependent on other options also...so I enabled the cache by enabling another option in the general setup.

----------

## Sade

Is there a way you can get the old .configs back? did you save them? because they would really help you.

if not, bite the bullet and redo the full kernel (menu)config.

----------

